# Probably not a detail more restoration



## V8Grunt (May 4, 2007)

Just thought I would post a few pics of what I have been doing on my 1988 TVR 400SE.
Before








After, shot blasted powder coated all poly bushed etc.

























Engine was pretty clean, just had to a lot of polishing, casting pitts were 1mm in places so spent some time with a few files and wet and dry before attempting to polish.

















Next up is to get the paintwork in shape after a couple of years in the garage whilst I was doing the horrible bits!


----------



## jatinder (Apr 5, 2007)

My nieghbour had one of these, I still remember when he took me out in it, the power and noise is simply something I will never forget. Brilliant job you have done looks amazing


----------



## TJMurphy (May 29, 2006)

Looking very good already and going to enjoy watching this one develop. Always had a soft spot for TVRs.

Tony


----------



## Pad (Jun 27, 2006)

that looks fantastic. nice one...


----------



## mattbeef (Feb 7, 2007)

thats almost pornographic mate, nice work there


----------



## Driveby (May 2, 2007)

Nice work, I cansympathise on the amount of work one of these restorations takes


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Great work, mightily impressive stuff :thumb:


----------



## talisman (Nov 20, 2006)

really nice, great attention to detail there, enjoy before the pc lot stop us doing stuff like this at home!!!!!!!


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

nice work there

that plenium chamber came up well


----------



## Bryman (Oct 1, 2006)

colourful and clean,,,nice


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

I think that is stunning work especially on the engine shiny bits.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Top stuff, love these threads!


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Amazing work - keep it up looking forward to seeing the finished car.


----------



## V8Grunt (May 4, 2007)

Cheers for the comments guy's, still a lot more to come from it so I will keep you posted.


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Wicked. Love the shot of all the suspension.


----------

